
RawHTTP Duplex - ScottWRobinson
https://renatoathaydes.github.io/rawhttp/rawhttp-modules/duplex/
======
aaaaaaaaaab
We used to do the same thing in the pre-websocket 2000s:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comet_(programming)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comet_\(programming\))

~~~
jarym
And I’m sure many a proxy server hated you!

Yes it’s an old technique that worked well until I ran into a corporate proxy
server that forcibly closed connections after 2 minutes - pings/heartbeats be
damned :-(

~~~
SahAssar
Since long running connections are the default in http2 this shouldn't be an
issue these days, right?

~~~
ldng
Yeah, Thanks Google for killing proxies....

